# Vapecon 2016 - Which vendors would you like to see?



## Silver

Hi all

This goes out to all of you who have RSVPed on the main announcement and RSVP thread
And even to those who haven't yet

*Which vendors would you most like to see exhibiting* at Vapecon 2016 on 27 August?


----------



## Cobrali

All the local vendors!  and a lot of overseas vendors too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We want @Oupa and 800 litres of XXX!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Vape Cartel
Sir Vape
Lung Candy
Vape Club

Would really like to see a modders section like the overseas ones have.
Where guys like @Justin Pattrick, @Genosmate, @hands can show off their wares (dunno how feasible that is) but it would be really awesome.

Maybe something with a focus on DIY juice too?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @n0ugh7_zw for the vendor choices
Much appreciated

Am also making notes of your suggestions and they will go on the "to consider" list.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> We want @Oupa and 800 litres of XXX!



And 800 litres of Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali

Ok in that case, Vendors: Vape Cartel, Sir Vape, Lung Candy. Juices: Vapour Mountain, Voodoo(Haven't gotten my hands on any yet!) Special: Reosmods.  (I think I want a reo as well now! BTW..which REO takes 18650's? I like to keep one size battery!)

Please include juice tasting as I haven't tried all the juices yet but my box is full of juices and can last me until vapecon! Also a cloudblowing/cloud tricking comp (I am working on my dripper!) A coilbuilding section. And also random giveaways!

Don't forget the vapegirls and local mod makers selling their goods! And merchandise stores for vape goodies like caps and shirts..

Could we also have food and drinks there, as well as free or limited wifi connection and of course a rest area for when we need to rest from all the walking around!

And maybe a section for Rob to showcase his mod collection. 

I think I have been to too many anime/gaming expo's..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm whole heartedly fully behind the idea of vape girls... mmmm and food on site.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the vendor suggestions guys. 

Keep going


----------



## Jaypstagrammar

I agree with @Cobrali ! Coil building section, Cloudcomp, Trickcomp, Local Mod Makers section, vape merch yes, sample juices or juice testing would be cool as well, to try new juices and such. 

Vendors I would like to see there: Vape Cartel, Sir Vape, Vaperite, Vaperize, The Vapery, Vape King, will if I think of a few more I'll list later!

& most of all to meet the friendly online faces of @Rob Fisher & @Silver who keep this forum running smoooooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Systematical

Jaypstagrammar said:


> I agree with @Cobrali ! Coil building section, Cloudcomp, Trickcomp, Local Mod Makers section, vape merch yes, sample juices or juice testing would be cool as well, to try new juices and such.
> 
> Vendors I would like to see there: Vape Cartel, Sir Vape, Vaperite, Vaperize, The Vapery, Vape King, will if I think of a few more I'll list later!
> 
> & most of all to meet the friendly online faces of @Rob Fisher & @Silver who keep this forum running smoooooth


Completely agree with this. No other choices I could think of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

@method1 with a new range of Hardwicks'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys
Thanks for all the suggestions and we are taking notes

Lets keep to the topic here and we want to hear which vendors you would like to see...

(We may start a separate suggestions thread)


----------



## Sir Vape

Everyone  Would love to see all juice makers there as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

All the local vendors at least as well as the juice makers. Will be nice to meet them all in person (those that I haven't met yet)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Any chance of any international vendors? @Heaven Gifts for eg?


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> Any chance of any international vendors? @Heaven Gifts for eg?



Thanks @brotiform
Just say who you want to see. We will note it and do our best to try convince the vendors mentioned here to be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Perfect , then my nomination internationally is @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie

An event of this size & the fact that it's the only 1 in SA , EACH & every local vendor should be given equal opportunity to attend and the organizers should encourage them to participate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Fasttech... invite Fasttech... it may take them 3 months to get here though. 

(sorry I will go away now... mostly because I'm angry that I can't come to the meet).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## AnthonyTE

Definitly as much as possible!!
We need everyone at VapeCon 
I Will name just a few in the big list: Lungcandy
Sir vape
Atomix
Vape Cartel
House Of Vape 
And many more! 
The more variety we have the better the event will be

See you all there soon !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Thanks
> And vendors?


GasPhase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Would love to meet @Mike from MMM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adam.Siejek

I wouldn't mind seeing House of Vape there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamianDB

Looking forward to seeing a lot of local vendors. #VapourMountain #VapeCon16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Sir Vape, VapeClub and Vaper's Corner, Vape King......Nay I see them enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I just have 3 letters ... XXX ( actually no.. VM has to have their entire shop there ... We wanna Shop... Taste... Shop... Taste... Shop... Taste...,etc, etc ) to the extend that when VapeCon is done they open a VapeShop in Pretoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Valley vapour cryolinx for the diy guys, fog machine, vapeowave. 
Vape king, sir vape, vape club, vape cartel, house of vape, lung candy, atomic, vapour mountain, vaperite, the cloud lounge vapery. Then reosmods, boosted ejuice, vaporshark, vaporfi, vapeworx, California vaping company, bethesda vapor company, TWELVE Vapor, mad wiener mods... bring as many as possible 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

With so many new local juice lines coming out and after trying a few dodgy ones, I've grown a bit weary tbh, so I'd like to see all of the local juice makers with a tasting "bar" so we can try ALOT and fish out the ones that we like.
Would be great to see _all _of our local vendors, maybe one or two of the forums international vendors too with some new, not-yet-locally-available goodies, and I'd be especially interested to see, meet and have access to the work of, the forums modders. 
And some surprise P67's.
So @Silver , basically, everything that's on the forum, in the flesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## saiman

I'd love to see Vapour Mountain with some high VG takes on their juice range. That is all I am asking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Can I add Vaporesso as well so we can question them on the ccell coil issue?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## waja09

I would like to see J&J's Emporium at the VapeCon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Juicy joes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dos santos

I would love to see skyblue again, they've had such an positive impact on the diy side especially in the early days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

All the registered vendors on here and the local juice makers including @Mike from Manny's Mega Mixes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> All the registered vendors on here and the local juice makers including @Mike from Manny's Mega Mixes.



Am so hoping Manny himself will be there @Pixstar !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeQueen

wow, when does it begin?
It seemingly sounds great


----------



## theyettie

Definitely Sir Vape, Vape Cartel & Vape King. Personally I would like to see @Vapers Corner there as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

All the local vendors should be there. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## izzo

Support local. Preferably would like to see lots of local vendors such as mellow vapour, zodiac, jula vape for eg. Would be great to see some international ballers, just my opinion that focus should be on the local vendors.


----------



## GreenyZA

May I please buy a Reo at VapeCon ?? Pretty please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

In my humble opinion all related products who are interested to attend should be allowed
and a link for them to apply if interested
The rest is up to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

I think all the local vendors should be there as well as all the local juice makers. 

As they say local is lekker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

